# NEED HELP WITH MISFIRE



## guivenzz (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

This is my first time here. I am currently having a problem with misfire with my AUDI TTS (mk2) with mileage 17k km Year 2009.

The engine light shown up then I brought the car for the tech guy to check it out. It resulted with code p0300 Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected. It seems that cylinder 1,2,4 were misfired. Then we reset it, after a short while, it shows up again with all cylinder 1,3,4. It keeps misfiring all the cylinders. We decided to change the spark plugs and the coil pack as well. Still no luck, it keeps misfiring again. However, the car runs perfectly fine and normally, nothing changing with the driving, but just that the engine light keeps showing up.

I ordered the control unit for fuel delivery unit, oxygen sensor, and the fuel unit pump 8J091905. After changed all of them, and still the engine light keeps showing up. I am seriously do not know what else to do. Please help me out.

Please noted that, the engine light will mostly show up when I accelerate it, but also shows when I drive normally as well. And I never done anything to the engine since I bought it. (never tune it before)

Please guys help me out please. I am dying TT [smiley=bomb.gif]

Thank you very much for all your help. ^^


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

so, tell us again, it is at this time still misfiring? the engine light will stay steady for a day-ish unless you clear the code.


----------



## guivenzz (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes I have cleared the codes several times already and also just cleared them today. And the engine light still showing up from time to time. Sometimes it shows up for a few seconds then it just gone away, sometimes it shows up and stay until I clear the codes.

Please help me out T_T [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

ok we know you're not an idiot, but can you confirm the following:

The sparks are corrected fitted 100%, the coils are pushed in all the way, all of them, the colour of the top should all be the same as they were inserted at the same time, the connectors all have clean and clear contacts, clipped in correctly, the fuel pump doesn't sound like it's about to have a heart attack, theres oil in the car and you haven't put bad fuel into the car.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like you may have the problem valve springs - do a search on 'TTS misfire' you'll find lots of posts on the subject.
Also, have a read of this thread.
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=177370&hilit=TTS+misfire+TTS+still+misfiring


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

2009, its still under warranty, get audi to have a look at it


----------



## guivenzz (Feb 4, 2011)

ok we know you're not an idiot, but can you confirm the following:

The sparks are corrected fitted 100%, the coils are pushed in all the way, all of them, the colour of the top should all be the same as they were inserted at the same time, the connectors all have clean and clear contacts, clipped in correctly, the fuel pump doesn't sound like it's about to have a heart attack, theres oil in the car and you haven't put bad fuel into the car.
Black TTS.
----------------------------------------

Yes all correct.


----------



## guivenzz (Feb 4, 2011)

I can not get a warranty here in Thailand. It is very sad. For now, the tech guy told me that there are only 3 things left here.

1. Defective computer
2. valve springs
3. Air Mass sensor

However, for I think it is very unlikely to be the defective computer since the car is still with 16k mileage. For the valve springs, I heard that it will cause the problem at high rev. However, my car still have engine light shows up sometime at a very low rev.

I do not know what else to do next. Now I am thinking for air mass sensor, but i think it is very unlikely.

T_T


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

at least if it's the o2 sensor it'll be a fast and relatively cheap replacement.


----------



## guivenzz (Feb 4, 2011)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] it is still having the engine light


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

so update us a little, the light is still on "solid" or "flashing"? is it also still misfiring at the same time?


----------



## guivenzz (Feb 4, 2011)

It usually starts with flashing for several times then become solid. After clearing the codes, it keeps coming back as flashing and then solid.

Now, I realize that is was flashing again this morning, just right after I started the engine and drove out of my house for not even 20 meter. So I am not sure whether if the problem is caused by the wrong valve springs would also possible misfire during normal drive at a very low rev? Or any other suggestions? T_T

Please help


----------



## richywiseman (Jun 10, 2010)

I am having an ongoing issue with misfires and engine management light flashing and then staying on ( well it's actually the emission control light but audi tech says it's the same thing) this is happening during acceleration, I've had the coil packs swapped around to see if that's the issue, it's going back in on Friday to see if the missfire has moved cylinder. I personally don't think it's the coil packs and audi are just going through a standard fault finding procedure. I have other issues, mainly that I can't fill the fuel tank over half, and the fuel gauge is all over the place. I has the fuel sensor changed after 4 weeks due to failure and ever since this I've had problems, I personally think they've done something wrong when they've re-installed the fuel tank, kinked a hose or something. I did hear a rumour that some tt's had the wrong fuel tanks fitted from the factory ie diesel tanks :-| I'll let you know the outcome.


----------



## guivenzz (Feb 4, 2011)

Richiewiseman. Thank you very much for your information, I will be waiting for your results.

Today, I just filled up the tank, and suddenly the gas leaking out all over the petrol station. I was very shocked. I think it might have a leak somewhere. TT. I do not know why my car is not that old and rarely use would face with these problems. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Does anyone knows whether a leak in the tank or pipes to the tank would cause misfire? [smiley=bomb.gif]

Thank you all for your helps. ^^


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

didn't the early US TTs have a fuel leak problem?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Can I ask you what year and month was your TTS produced?


----------



## guivenzz (Feb 4, 2011)

I think it is manufactured in Year 2008.

I found the problem of the leaking of the tank. It was caused by a tech guy who did not cover the tank well after reinstall the gas pump.

But the misfire is still in question.

T_T


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

are there main Audi dealerships in Thailand? It's becoming that time to give it to them.


----------



## guivenzz (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes there is a main authorized dealer here in Thailand. But they are far behind the garage I took my car to. It would take at least two weeks for them to really inspect the car, they are worse than anything you could possibly imagine. And the tools they have are not that updated as well.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

guivenzz said:


> I think it is manufactured in Year 2008.
> 
> I found the problem of the leaking of the tank. It was caused by a tech guy who did not cover the tank well after reinstall the gas pump.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have the infamous TTS misfire as the wrong valve springs were put into the car for a short time during 2008 production.
Mine is also 2008 but so far I have no valve spring issues.
Its strange that you have this problem as your car is not tuned and you say it aslo happens at low revs.
I would get the valve springs checked out asap.


----------



## guivenzz (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for your suggestion about the valve springs. From the talk that I had with the tech guy, he said that it is a complicated process to check out the valve springs, and also I am not sure what special tool that is needed for this process. As there is none of those special tools here in Thailand, not even the main sole authorized dealer.

Do you know that whether it is possible to check out and change the valve springs without using the special tools?

Please suggest.

^^


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

guivenzz said:


> Thank you very much for your suggestion about the valve springs. From the talk that I had with the tech guy, he said that it is a complicated process to check out the valve springs, and also I am not sure what special tool that is needed for this process. As there is none of those special tools here in Thailand, not even the main sole authorized dealer.
> 
> Do you know that whether it is possible to check out and change the valve springs without using the special tools?
> 
> ...


As far as I know your Audi Technican will remove the head from the engine to gain access to the valves.
I don't think there is a special tool needed.
The only way to know if you have the wrong springs is to have them check inside the engine.There is no other way.
If your car is under warranty,this will be done free of charge.
Good luck.


----------



## guivenzz (Feb 4, 2011)

Today, I noticed something weird. In the morning I started the engine and drive out of my house for not even 50 meter, and the engine light shows up again flashing and stayed at a rev of 2k with speed of around 40km/hr. After a short while, it was flashing again at a rev below 2k with a very low speed around 30-40 km/hr. I counted that it was flashing and stay for more than 15 rounds for a distance that I drove around 20km with rev all below 4k and speed below 100 km/hr.

First, I thought I want the tech guy to check out the valve spring, but I am very confused that it is still misfiring at a very low rev and frequent as well.

What do you guys think it might be? My tech guy told me that it is possibly the defective computer?

Please suggest! T_T


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Whilst you MAY have the wrong valve springs, and only a partial engine strip down will identify that, I think that it is very unlikely that any misfire at such low rpm could be due to the wrong valves springs.

That leaves fuel or ignition unless there is some other physical problem with the engine.
For fuel it comes down to in-tank and high pressure fuel pumps and injectors.
For ignition it is spark plugs or coil packs.

Ignition is the most likely source of the problem and despite previous checks I would go back over the items.
Check plugs condition and gaps.
Check the plug recess for fluid accumulation; oil or water as this could short out the plug, transfer engine heat to the plug, transfer engine heat to the coil pack.
Check the coil packs for signs of over heating and if possible swap them with known good ones - from another car perhaps which is known to be running ok.


----------



## guivenzz (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info!

However, my car is still misfiring! And it keeps misfiring even at 0 RPM. When I drive, the engine light keeps flashing all the time even when the car is at full stop, says 90% of the time the engine light is flashing and 10% stay.

Today the tech guy just checked my car out again, and found that there is some faults with the key when starting the engine. I do not know whether this could possibly be the cause?

Any suggestions ? T__T


----------



## Dromedary (Jan 5, 2011)

Hang on! Is the car actually misfiring, that is, it is down on power or stuttering or hesitating?
From what I have read thus far it is the engine management system telling you its misfiring rather than any physical symptoms.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Not that I'm a subject matter expert, but misfiring on almost all cylinders for me would rule out the sparkplugs and coil packs. I'd think there must be a more common cause. Perhaps one of the sensors on it's way out or the catalytic converter is not working properly? I'd suggest analysing the output of the sensors (audi or vw dealership should have readers for that) as well as measuring what comes out of the exhaust pipe.

If so possible I'd check all connectors including the mass connectors. Additionally use the highest fuel grade and perhaps add some injector cleaner fluid to the fuel.


----------



## jns2001 (May 25, 2011)

Guys, I have a 2011 TTS that is misfiring at high revs, yesterday it did 3 times, I have purchased the spark plugs and coil packs, but I really want a DYI on how to change these bastids, starting with the tools needed and how to remove the cover, remove anything else that is in the way, someone kindly send me the instructions on another thread but it was for a MKI engine. The car is still under warranty, but if the DIY is just a couple of hours, I prefer to do myself, I live in the Countryside and every time that I need to leave the car at the dealership, it takes almost a week to get it returned, I already went ahead and spent 260 dollars on the spark plugs and coil packs straight from Audi US.

One thing that I did notice that this started after I gassed on a different gas station, this afternoon I am going for a long ride (great way to not go to my daughters friend bday (she is 6) ;-)) I will report back after burning the entire tank of gas and filling with 95 (R+M)/2.

If both tricks doesn't work, I am leaving at the dealership and let them fiddle with this crap.

Does anyone has a DIY for the spark plugs change???

Thanks,


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I've done it myself on my 2.0 TFSI TT engine (BWA engine) and used these links to do it

http://www.swankmonkey.com/vw/jetta/200 ... ine_cover/

and

http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/9#

I don't know if the TTS engine is the same as mine. Anyhow, on the regular TT engine, couple of points regarding the cover: Be careful where you pull. Pull at the wrong place and the cover will crack. And first warm the engine up. Once it's warm the rubber grommets are softer so the cover can be removed more easily. Don't forget to lube them with a bit of silicone so that next time removing will be more easy.

Coils: carefully unclip the wires. If I remember correctly you need to push the locking mechanism before you're able to remove the wire/plug. Removing the coils: give them a good pull straight up. You could help them with a big screw driver.

Spark plugs. Remove them very carefully. You don't want to damage the threads. Fasten only with 20Nm torque.

So this is not much of a how-to. But if you're no stranger under the bonnet (hood) of a car, then it should all be pretty straight forward.

Cover may come of differently on the TTS. I can't see the mounting points on this picture:









Oh and needless to say: all at your own risk!


----------



## jns2001 (May 25, 2011)

TT-driver said:


> I've done it myself on my 2.0 TFSI TT engine (BWA engine) and used these links to do it
> 
> http://www.swankmonkey.com/vw/jetta/200 ... ine_cover/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the DIY's it worked wonderfully.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Great news. Hope the problem is solved now too. What did the used sparkplugs look like?


----------



## jns2001 (May 25, 2011)

TT-driver said:


> Great news. Hope the problem is solved now too. What did the used sparkplugs look like?


They were brownish, looked like normal, no wear, as it had only 2164 miles on it. The only weird thing was the gaps on them.

Now I have 23 days until the car needs to go for its one year checkup. That's what the computer says.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

So then the gap must have been the issue. 0.5mm may give a spark that is just to small or short to ignite the rich fuel mixture under heavy load.

I thought one of them might have turned black (sooth) or so, because of specific use like not enough revs, some initial oil consumption, fuel quality etc. But that apparently is not the case. I would take the plugs to the Audi dealer with the next service and complain. Don't touch clean or adjust them so they can see that the plugs are still in their original state and wrong. I understand that the dealer is not around the corner and therefore you took care of the car yourself. But still, something as fundamental as spark plug gap should not be wrong in a premium product like Audi.


----------



## faz786 (Aug 5, 2011)

isn't this something your warranty would cover jns2001?

a little confused as to why you would purchase parts yourself and fit?


----------



## jns2001 (May 25, 2011)

faz786 said:


> isn't this something your warranty would cover jns2001?
> 
> a little confused as to why you would purchase parts yourself and fit?


Faz, simple math, taking to the dealer (25 miles out), waiting 3 days with no car (other than wife's car) and then having to go there and pick up the car, this is the best case scenario. More likely that they would have to order the parts (spark plugs is a bitch to find), vs going to a US dealer (i was there anyways), spending 250 dollars in parts, and finding by yourself what was wrong (which is a lot of fun for an enthusiast), I decided to go the second route, and yes it was covered by warranty, I just decided to take the matter in my own hands. It would cost more in time to go twice to the dealer.

Now if I drive a couple of more hours with no misfires, I am going to chip it, and that's when the fun will begin.


----------

